# Starting Egg share



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi all

I was debating egg sharing back in the summer and posted on here for advice etc.  Pleased to say that we will be starting down reg next month.  Still a little nervous about it failing (had failed ET last year). But feel good that I am helping someone else at the same time as (fingers crossed) giving my son a baby brother or sister.

Thought I would say hi as I am sure I will be hassling you all for advice over the next few months.

Thanks to all who replied in the summer, your advice was vital in getting me and DH to where we are now.

Carly


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Carly

Good luck with your egg share hun

there is an egg share thread, you should join it, the girls are great on there.
I will find the link and post it on here for you.

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

heres the link hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121966.0

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

H thanks for replying.  I will check out the link.

Good luck with your new cycle.

Carly


----------

